# Another Router Table



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I am starting my router table project. I debated on whether or not to post pics as I go simply because I am a little embarrassed at my lack of skill level.......but what the heck......here goes...you will see all of my glaring mistakes!


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good to me so far, and i don't think that there is a woodworker out there that doesn't make mistakes on a regular basis. woodworking is a huge learning curve and i think that is why we keep at it!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Mistakes? Who me? Naw, never.

Looks good.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like you will have some nice storage in there too. :thumbsup: How did you cut the dados, with a router or dado blade?

Oh, and mistakes, I'm not listing all of mine from my kitchen cabinet project but so far I have one extra cabinet because of a 3" mistake. The secret with mistakes is to take them in stride and try to hide them.:smile:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great so far. I'm sure it'll turn out just fine and be a great addition to your workshop.



Carvel Loafer said:


> ...
> 
> The secret with mistakes is to take them in stride and try to hide them.:smile:


Or *outright lie* about it. That's why I can honestly say that I never make mistakes in my woodworking. Pinky swear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Or *outright lie* about it. That's why I can honestly say that I never make mistakes in my woodworking. Pinky swear! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

My father was a carpenter. He had a contract to hang several birch doors in a hardware store. He made the mistake of hanging them too high off the floor, a 1-1/2" gap. The customer complained, my dad told him, "listen, if you ever have a nut or bolt fall on the floor from the store and snag the door you will damage the birch veneer; I cut them high to protect you from that." They loved the "forethought". That's when my dad taught me a good carpenter is one that can cover his mistakes. :laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Carvel Loafer said:


> My father was a carpenter. He had a contract to hang several birch doors in a hardware store. He made the mistake of hanging them too high off the floor, a 1-1/2" gap. The customer complained, my dad told him, "listen, if you ever have a nut or bolt fall on the floor from the store and snag the door you will damage the birch veneer; I cut them high to protect you from that." They loved the "forethought". That's when my dad taught me a good carpenter is one that can cover his mistakes. :laughing:


Hehe, great cover story! Really though, "mistakes" are inevitable in woodworking. Yes, a master will certainly make fewer errors than a novice. But there is always a degree of art to it; it isn't an exact science. Wood is a dynamic material. A good woodworker must not only be able to cover their errors but also must be resourceful and flexible enough to modify and adapt on the fly.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Wood is a dynamic material. A good woodworker must not only be able to cover their errors but also must be resourceful and flexible enough to modify and adapt on the fly.[/QUOTE]

I think that's one reason I like building and woodworking.

I'm looking forward to this router table build for ideas. I have a simple one that I would like to improve on.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Carvel Loafer said:


> How did you cut the dados, with a router or dado blade? :smile:


I cut all the dados with a stacked dado blade. I had never used one before. I can see why some guys just use a router. In some cases it would be quicker that having to configure all the blades.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's the progress for today. I decided to make the top drawer bottoms out of 1/2" but ran out, so a trip to Lowe's is in my future. The top drawers will be simple sliders. I made the dado's just slightly wider than the wood, and they seem like they will slide pretty easily. I made the dados that hold the center vertical pieces slightly wider than the wood as well, except I didn't do that on purpose. There is a small gap but once it fills with sawdust I think it will be ok. 

Have no clue yet as to the top.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

MDF topped with formica. Tons of colors to choose from.


----------



## Outlander (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice...let's see it in action with chips flying! 

BTW - my wife and I are both amateur crafts people...we refer to our projects as 'special' so we accept the little mistakes we include in our build processes. Your table looks great.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Outlander said:


> Nice...let's see it in action with chips flying!
> 
> BTW - my wife and I are both amateur crafts people...we refer to our projects as 'special' so we accept the little mistakes we include in our build processes. Your table looks great.


The term "hand-crafted" is also good.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, I finished the glue-up today. I will start on the drawers tomorrow..... As a side note, I have been keeping track of the cost of this little project.. I have a feeling I'm going to be shocked.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to be shocked.


In a good or a bad way?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> In a good or a bad way?


Bad.... I have bought two sheets of 3/4" birch at $42 per sheet along with a half sheet of 1/2". I will also need some MDF, hardware, etc, etc, etc.... and I haven't even thought much about the top. Of course, I didn't HAVE to buy birch, so it is really my own fault.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Seems like your doing very well cost-wise.

Consider the years of service your going to get out of this project.

Every time you use your RT the overall cost is diminished by the satisfaction you get from each completed project.

Don't scrimp on the hardware (fence, combination track, feather boards, router plate etc.) even if it takes a little more time to complete.

You're doing a great job. Please keep us posted on your progress.

Curious, what kind of Joinery are you considering for doors and drawers?

Jeff


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

It's coming along great though despite the cost. And you'll still be enjoying it years from now so in the end I think it's worth it. 

On another note, the drawers and shelves layout is looking similar to the one i'm putting together. But I didn't start from scratch lol. I'm modifying an old TV stand haha. The biggest difference is that in the end ill probably spend close to what you've put in, and i'm sure mine won't nearly last as long or look as good


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Dwillems,

Nothing wrong with "re-purposing".

I built my RT from a discarded kitchen island and a solid core door (top) destined for the landfill.

I think there's something special about giving new life to old things.

Thumbs up bud,

Jeff


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Bad.... I have bought two sheets of 3/4" birch at $42 per sheet along with a half sheet of 1/2". I will also need some MDF, hardware, etc, etc, etc.... and I haven't even thought much about the top. Of course, I didn't HAVE to buy birch, so it is really my own fault.


I hear ya' man. You wonder why some things cost so darned much until you try to make your own. Then you realise that the materials can really quickly. Especially if you're going for quality. Yours is looking great so far. I can't wait until you get to use it.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Have not had much time lately to work on the router table project, but it is coming along. Got the drawers made, now have to do the drawer fronts for the bottom and clean up the drawer fronts on the top and then glue them all together....then its on to the top.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Looking good SJ.

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see the drawer fronts and top take shape.

Jeff


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah man, its looking very good


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man thats looking great!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking great for sure. :thumbsup: It will be worth every penny when you start using it, plus you get to show off a great piece of work.

I built my router table as an apprentice carpenter in 3rd year shop, man that was 30 years ago. It was used as a microwave stand in our house for years before I got a shop. I use it a lot now so I want to build a good fence for it.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking good :thumbsup:!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

The difference between me and most of you.......................

I decided to redo the top drawer fronts on the router table. In doing so I found myself needing to cut a dado at an angle in order to make the drawer front straight. If you notice in the first picture the dado is not parallel to the bottom of the drawer front. It is 1/8" off (I would rather not discuss why this is so). 

I practiced on scrap pieces over and over trying to figure out a way to cut a crooked dado but never could seem to get it right. Then I had an epiphany. The second and third pics are what I came up with. Sometimes the simple solutions are the best. The difference between me and most of you are: 1) Y'all probably would not have had that problem in the first place, and 2) It wouldn't have taken you 2 days to figure out an answer.

I'll post a couple more pics later tonight.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone makes mistakes. But discovering a good solution to fix them is what sets woodworkers apart. I think you did a great job fixing your drawer front!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Well, here's where I am. I have been thinking about what type/color finish to use. I am leaning toward fruitwood, but am open to suggestions. The plywood is birch. I have not done much in the way of finishing. I want to take precautions against splotching. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice looking. I like how you aligned the grain on the drawer fronts.


----------



## Redburn (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That "trick" you discovered, once it's discovered, will be used in multitudes of applications. You'll not soon forget it.

Looks great, and I too like the wood grain alignment! 

Nice job!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great. I like the natural look, maybe some watco, then poly. How tall is it? I think i'd like mine to be taller, it would make it easier to mount the router.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

buggyman1 said:


> Looks great. I like the natural look, maybe some watco, then poly. How tall is it? I think i'd like mine to be taller, it would make it easier to mount the router.


The cabinet is 40" in height. When I add the top it will be about 41 1/2" or so. I have haven't bought casters yet because I wanted to see how the overall height fits me. I do not want to bend over any more than necessary. 

As far as watco.. is that a brand name?


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> The cabinet is 40" in height. When I add the top it will be about 41 1/2" or so. I have haven't bought casters yet because I wanted to see how the overall height fits me. I do not want to bend over any more than necessary.
> 
> As far as watco.. is that a brand name?


 Yeah, Watco Danish Oil. I like using it for the natural look. They have darker colors too. Lowes and HD sells it now.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> I cut all the dados with a stacked dado blade. I had never used one before. I can see why some guys just use a router. In some cases it would be quicker than having to configure all the blades.


I HATE dadoing on the TS!

Setup is a PITA. 

Maybe I don't have to do it often enough to be able to do it intuitively.

Thickness of cut, stacking and shims, are easy.

My problem is keeping carbide off of carbide while trying to maintain a balanced assembly through a narrow TS throat with big clumsy hands.

@#$%&*!!!!

I have a brand new lower end stack set of Freud dado blades and I like their cut but I don't want to use them.

Also, I'm considering using my RAS for short, crosscut dados (for instance for inletting shelving). 

In doing so I'd be able to make set up much faster.

Any suggestions? Dado set up made easy? Anyone?

Jeff

I just realized that this post is a total hijack.

I apologize.

If you have suggestions for fellow sufferers of DSADD (dado stacking attention deficit disorder) or CNHISD (Clumsiness Not Handy In Shop Disorder) and myself, please start a thread "stacking dados" in order to respond.

PM's are ok but then only I will benefit from any responses.

Help is please!!!!! Argh!

Jeff


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very nice !!!!*



Sorrowful Jones said:


> Well, here's where I am. I have been thinking about what type/color finish to use. I am leaning toward fruitwood, but am open to suggestions. The plywood is birch. I have not done much in the way of finishing. I want to take precautions against splotching. What do ya'll think?


Very nicely done.
I also like the way you kept the drawer fronts with the grain.
Looks cool.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Tung Oil*



buggyman1 said:


> Yeah, Watco Danish Oil. I like using it for the natural look. They have darker colors too. Lowes and HD sells it now.


Tung Oil is also another option.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Update... got the lower cabinet stained and the pulls installed. Not real happy with the overall finish but I will get back to it after I make the top......which I have no idea how I am going to do it. I guess I will glue two pieces of 3/4" ply together and glue a piece of formica to the top. I am not sure where to go from there.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive been making router tops for a long time, and I am sick of it. Wood craft has a decent one for 150, rockler has sales where you can get the top, fence, and plate for under 200, so im going to suggest buying a top, Im about ready to buy a top, I have to buy from woodcraft as I have an Incra plate, and the pinnacle RF3 fence (fence and top are a perfect match, unless I buy the rockler kit.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Finish*

Hey the finish is not too bad.
I kinda like it.

As far as the top, if you don't mind spending $$$ I agree that a purchased top with fence and miter slots would be the way to go.
Unless you just want to do it yourself.
I made my routher top, but bought a router plate for my router from Woodcraft. 
So far so good.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Update... got the lower cabinet stained and the pulls installed. Not real happy with the overall finish but I will get back to it after I make the top......which I have no idea how I am going to do it. I guess I will glue two pieces of 3/4" ply together and glue a piece of formica to the top. I am not sure where to go from there.


Birch tends to look blotchy unless you seal it prior to applying stain.


----------

